# The best of both mowers.



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I saw a lawn service with a snapper and a ariens. I should of asked them which was better. lol.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

should have. but they are basically the same quality.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The ariens is easier to convert. The snapper is better at one thing at a time. But they need to make them easier to use.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well try and tell them that. they make em to do one thing at a time to be good at doing that one thing.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

why do ou insist on a really expensive mower with an aluminum bore engine, you could get a perfectly good craftsman with an i/c for around 300


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep and it be just as good.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

actually better due to the i/c lol, ya are wasting money on expensive stuff scott


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah he is


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Why??????? The briggs quantum or the intek on the ariens will last and when it breaks, I am getting a briggs side valve I/C. What's the problem with getting a FREAKEN GOOD mower? I don't want CRAP that breaks down. Craftsman fwd mowers I heard have problems and go out quick. I know the deck and engine are good. Disc drives on snapper and ariens will last longer and don't need to be serviced as much as the cheap stuff. You REALLY need to convince me that a cheap craftsman is better than a awsome snapper or ariens.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you heard. where gweb. they had craftsmans. if they broke and you stepped up and payed the generously cheap warranty you wouldn't have to worry anyway. all wear out eventually. no matter what. after 6 years my old snapper threw the damn disk. and then i had it fixed and it kept on but it was a good mower.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

yup, spike has taken over your mind scott

listen to me

SNAPPERS, ARIENS AND TORO PROLINES ARE NO BETTER THAN A CRAFTSMAN!!
YOU ALWAYS SAY THAT CRAFTSMANS ARE CRAPSMANS!!
THEN WHEN YA TALK TO ME THE YOU ARE LIKE THEY ARE GOOD MOWERS


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i should know myself, not one problem out of any yet i've seen , none from my friends and he owns only craftsmans and none from mine and i put more use on it then your little yardman and she starts first pull every time. uses no oil and its guess what a craftsman with the 3 year warranty. havn't had to use it yet.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hates em i guess but anyway wayyyyyyy cheaper and i think i'll be gettin the rider for myself soon. well anyways instead of buying and messing around with them tiny puny pushers and not getting a rider like me and roper to use. this ones the same quality and the price almost matches a 1000 $ pusher. but cheaper http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccggadddjhgejjfcehgcemgdffmdfko.0&tab=des&pid=07127337000&vertical=LAWN 

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?vertical=LAWN&pid=07177099000&adCell=P3&BV
[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccjkadddjilgmfdcehgcemgdffmdfko.0 

and as for pusher's and being a 4 in 1 this one is great^^^^^^ , but of course that cart can't hold it. but if you had a rider you could pull it but you don't have a rider do you.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

I Like Them Both, The Tractor And The Yardvac, But Im Happy With My Old Junk As Scott Calls It


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

old junk what!!!!! thats good stuff their. aw man (words not to be typed). well later i'm a getting that rider though. wish he knew how to work on one of them. then well he'd change his mind.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Not that piece of crap murray. My dad has a friend who has a kind of big yard and has used craftsman tractors and they have broke down and were awful. The better mowers are designed to be put through hell. They are an investment. I see what you mean because I don't have that many yards and the craftsman would work good. But my dad wants me to get a good mower that I am not going to be complaining about when it doesn't start or the propell drive gets screwed up. The ariens with a briggs quantum is 400. The craftsman is more than 300. I think getting the ariens for a hundred more is worth it over a craftsman.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

If you really think they are better, you need to prove that they are good before I buy anything. I don't want to get in a big arguement but I think it's not good to throw money away for something that's not going to last long. You buy a craftsman when you want cut grass for awhile and then do something else. You buy a commercial or really good mower like me if you want to do this for profession. I might do something else and cut grass on the side. But I want to have good dependable equipment when I get older. 


You don't see any pros using craftsmans and murrays? And you know why? Because they are made for homeowners! Not for people who cut 20 or more lawns a day.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmm the ones i left the links to are both craftsmans duh. ummm well lets see yep people use craftsmans professionally all the time. my 6.0 is the same model this guys had for years, only problem is it got water in the gas. and roper told me your 20 yards a day those 20 yards for you add up to my one yard that i sometimes had to mow twice a week with my 6.0hp craftsman. not made for pro's though huh. i wonder why my friend uses a 5 year old craftsman 14.5hp ohv briggs rider for commercial mowing bigger yards then you. nothing yet has happened yet to it except he bent a jackshaft if you know what that is anyway. on a brick the women forgot in the yard. you just don't get it though so me a jon needs to leave you the hell alone and let you buy all that expensive crap and whatch it all break down way before our so called crappy mowers.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> Not that piece of crap murray. My dad has a friend who has a kind of big yard and has used craftsman tractors and they have broke down and were awful. The better mowers are designed to be put through hell. They are an investment. I see what you mean because I don't have that many yards and the craftsman would work good. But my dad wants me to get a good mower that I am not going to be complaining about when it doesn't start or the propell drive gets screwed up. The ariens with a briggs quantum is 400. The craftsman is more than 300. I think getting the ariens for a hundred more is worth it over a craftsman.


crqaftsman tractirs that have broke down eh? maybe thats becuse they dont know how to maintain thier equipment :freak:


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> If you really think they are better, you need to prove that they are good before I buy anything. I don't want to get in a big arguement but I think it's not good to throw money away for something that's not going to last long. You buy a craftsman when you want cut grass for awhile and then do something else. You buy a commercial or really good mower like me if you want to do this for profession. I might do something else and cut grass on the side. But I want to have good dependable equipment when I get older.
> 
> 
> You don't see any pros using craftsmans and murrays? And you know why? Because they are made for homeowners! Not for people who cut 20 or more lawns a day.



20 or more lawns a day? thats bs scott.
listen, i do about 15 acres on a slow week, i do anywhere from 2 to 10 acres a day in the summer. try that times 7 and thats what i do in a week, craftsmans hold up just as good as the ariens that you say your getting


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

o and btw if you dont like the craftsman front wheel drive then why dont you get one of these instead 
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07137784000&subcat=Mowers%2C+Rear+Bag


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I WOULDN'T GET THAT MOWER EVEN IF YOU PAID ME! I do like the mower though. If I could get one like that without the honda and if it had swivel wheels like the ariens. That guy I cut with has used craftsmans and says they always broke down. He doesn't even do a lot of yards and they were crap. I'm sorry. What can I say about them. I do think that I don't want to spend a lot on that ariens but I really want this model. Is it good?

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07137482000&subcat=Mowers%2C+Rear+Bag

Or what about this one.

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07137887000&subcat=Mowers%2C+Rear+Bag


I like the rear drive on the one with the tecumseh on it. The rear drives last longer.


Sorry for all the I want to get a commercial crap. I do like craftsmans because I don't want to get a really expensive mower yet. If they are good, and if they last long, I will get one. BUT...... I am still getting a professional weed eater and blower.


Sorry jon and bug.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

aw well. don't know about him but abuse is what i give and abuse is what mine takes and keeps on going


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

...................
and by teh way, the "eager 1 turbo cool" engines have problems, they dont turbo cool, i have seen a few, and worked on them with the heads blown off due to over heating, turbo cool dont turbo cool it as good as it should


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

by the way do you know what a piston is and what it does and do you know your oil viscosity for your pusher. huh scott. you need to get greasy and start working on them yourself and stop getting them fixed for minor crap thats five minutes or less to fix.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Okay! But do the front wheel drive craftsmans last or not. I heard they are the worst for repairs.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

and by the way, the rear drive is just as good as the front drive, the front drive uses a belt, so what, it will last for years without maintinence, same as mine, yours should last you for at least a decade if you keep up with the maintinence, i cut the intervals in half tho, makes it last longer, and use an autolite sparkplug, take the champ out after you use it once or twice, then you put an autolite in there, autolite 456 to be exact.
when (if you take it in for service under warrenty) take the autolite out and pput the champion in


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

preferablly i like the rear. because i just do. front or not they both do the same thing and require the same maintenence, if not kept right they break down.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

lol
you type too fast scott, either that or its cuz i typed alot more than you :drunk: 
umm look at the name of that smiley, that describes me :drunk: 
: drunk : without spaces


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

uh heem read my post up there do you know or not


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

We need to talk jon. Give me a call.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you need a instant messenger this is getting boring and is not very incitefull


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

this is my dad's computer.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

soooo it won't matter its free and it well ain't much to download yahoo. what he doesn't allow stuff like that. jeeze get your own computer, oh wait i think you had one that fried right, well they are cheap. i've got two.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The instant mesenger thing will be bugging the crap out of my dad and me. Don't you bug jonathon like that?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nope..


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I might get it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah its not alot to get it. little tiny program.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

its like 1.5 megabytes, and no it wont be annoying you, it doesnt cuase popups or anything!


----------

